# The USA Took Silver, Great Britain Took Gold In Women's BMX



## PhotonGuy (Nov 12, 2021)

In the summer olympics in Tokyo this year the USA took the silver metal in women's BMX and Great Britain took the gold. While I am a bit disappointed about the USA only taking silver, I've got to say congratulations to Great Britain and I've got to give this British BMX biker lots of credit, she is really good particularly when she did the front flip which none of her competitors did as well as her wall ride and her flair. I must say, very impressive and excellent control.


----------

